# Cant own a gun. What's the next best thing



## Prepper345 (Feb 3, 2020)

.....


----------



## Prepper345 (Feb 3, 2020)

.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prayer?

The only advice I can offer is to meet up some good non-felons that will take you into their fold. That is a tough one indeed.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Prepper345 said:


> Long story short the younger me committed 3 felonies. Now a law abiding citizen I'm finding home security difficult. I want very high grade paper spray in large canisters and I'm also getting a crossbow but any other ideas?


Depending on your state probably but here in MI black powder guns are legal for felons to own. Even 6 shooters

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepper345 (Feb 3, 2020)

Black powder guns are legal to own but I believe the black powder is illegal for me to posses


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Prepper345 said:


> Black powder guns are legal to own but I believe the black powder is illegal for me to posses


Do a little reading on that. If it is then black powder substitute may not be.
All depends on your local laws I guess. 
MI and WI are a ok

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepper345 (Feb 3, 2020)

.....


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Prepper345 said:


> I may look into moving to a place where the laws are more in my favor as well. Thanks for the info


What State are you in currently if are ok with answering

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepper345 (Feb 3, 2020)

.....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Bless you for staying the course I’ll bet many past felons would ignore the law and out themselves at legal jeopardy. I have this issue sailing International for you have to obey the nations rules you enter and many will gladly board and search your vessel. It’s hard to sail some waters with out but you have too. 

Here are some ideas. 

For distance look at archery and even drones. A drone has more range and is very accurate. 

For up close I look at my fire extinguishers, a mixture of pepper and vinegar in, of all things, a good spray bottle or even toy super soaker. Knives may be a good choice but I’ll suppose you have limits there too. 

Good luck stay the course.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are prohibited you have few options. The best is life style you will need to practice avoidance . For the home front good Dog or two I am am not suggesting mean problem dogs but good ones. There is a difference.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepper345 said:


> .....


...........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A life long friend of mine committed a felony when he was barely out of his teens.
In Florida you can petition the governor to get your rights restored, which he did over 30 years ago.
He fulfilled all the requirements and today has a concealed weapons license, everything.

Failing that, carry the biggest knife your state allows. In Florida I can carry a Bowie if I care to, there are no blade length limits.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Depending on where you are, you may be able to get the findings expunged.

That depends on how long ago and any other run ins.

Many states have statutes on the time differential, some are 8 years, others ???

Check into you locations requirements.

If done there will not be any record anywhere that can be pulled up, not even for a trial.

In most cases it is better than a not guilty finding which remains in the records, nothing is left.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well PM me if you want to know how I (a felon) got my rights restored, with any questions. 
And, yes, like stated, it all depends on what state or agency you took the felony in.
I'm no expert, but i am a legal firearm toting citizen. 
By the way, all your posts are deleted?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think felons should be able to own and carry guns, as said since you did something however many years ago that was made against the law which was unconstitutional, why should you be denied the right to protect yourself and family? The 2a doesn't have any "buts" or exceptions in it. Bad news I think to have even started down this road with the 1934 law and the gca law of 1968. Maybe if you were a serial killer with a gun then, nope not even then, guns can be had from the trunk of a car in Chicago. True criminals always obey gun laws right! But punish everyone? Camels nose under the tent. 

Rant off


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Commit a crime and that's part of the punishment losing some of your rights. Tough chit, suck it up and live with your decision, IMHO.

Suppose the next step will be allowing child sex offenders to go back to work at a day care. Where do you draw the line and who decides?? Cause one thing all criminals have in common is that they didn't do it.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Commit a crime and that's part of the punishment losing some of your rights. Tough chit, suck it up and live with your decision, IMHO.
> 
> Suppose the next step will be allowing child sex offenders to go back to work at a day care. Where do you draw the line and who decides?? Cause one thing all criminals have in common is that they didn't do it.


That statement right there is nothing but ignorance spewed from arrogance.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Commit a crime and that's part of the punishment losing some of your rights. Tough chit, suck it up and live with your decision, IMHO.
> 
> Suppose the next step will be allowing child sex offenders to go back to work at a day care. Where do you draw the line and who decides?? Cause one thing all criminals have in common is that they didn't do it.


 @Chipper NA, I did it. 
I am not proud, but I don't hide. I am an advocate for responsibility and punishment.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Deebo said:


> @Chipper NA, I did it.
> I am not proud, but I don't hide. I am an advocate for responsibility and punishment.


I was a felon in my teens young and stupid cost me some money to get it cleared but I did. No sense in being punished my whole life over one mistake.
Not all felons are criminals therefore not all felons deserve a life long punishment of loosing their rights.
I have read you be open before about yours and I know I have been before as well.
His generalization of all felons deserve to loose their rights pissed me off.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper345 said:


> .....


Don't like being here? Delete another post in a thread where someone has posted after you.

Some things are simple etiquette across all forums.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Well PM me if you want to know how I (a felon) got my rights restored, with any questions.
> And, yes, like stated, it all depends on what state or agency you took the felony in.
> I'm no expert, but i am a legal firearm toting citizen.
> By the way, all your posts are deleted?


One of my old felonious in his younger days meth cook pals...got all his hickeys and boo boos erased by joining the Masons. All the big dogs are in it and they cut each other some slack when they can. Similar to Mormons a little. In fact they share many of the same rituals for anybody interested in comparative theology


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> I was a felon in my teens young and stupid cost me some money to get it cleared but I did. No sense in being punished my whole life over one mistake.
> Not all felons are criminals therefore not all felons deserve a life long punishment of loosing their rights.
> I have read you be open before about yours and I know I have been before as well.
> His generalization of all felons deserve to loose their rights pissed me off.
> ...


Me as well.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> One of my old felonious in his younger days meth cook pals...got all his hickeys and boo boos erased by joining the Masons. All the big dogs are in it and they cut each other some slack when they can. Similar to Mormons a little. In fact they share many of the same rituals for anybody interested in comparative theology


Well, I promise mine wasn't as easy as joining some cronies in a club.
I had to 
Service sentence
Pay all fines
Serve two years supervised probation
Serve three years unsupervised probation
Pay all court fees
Petition the state parole board, to even be allowed to petition the governor.
Seal records
Wait 8 years with NO violations.
Obtain letter from sheriff of home town, showing NO criminal activity.
Serve community service
Obtain several letters of character
After parole board accepts, governor has one year to review.
After 11 or so months, governor granted full pardon, with release of a rights restored.

All for some drugs..
No violence, no weapons, no theft. Just drugs.
I assume all responsibility, I accept all blame. 
Does that mean I think its fair, hell no. 
Mu only defense against all the gun toting criminals is a firearm. I have children, a wife, and a grandson to protect. 
Did I think about all that when I was 27? No.
Our laws are set up to "disarm American citizens", plain and simple. Another GUN off the streets. 
The ALMIGHTY GOVT wants us unarmed, and just smart enough to pay taxes, but not smart enough to ask why THEY don't follow the laws.
HA, several of the cops that arrested me went to PRISON for providing on the clock escorts for drug deals. 
Don't believe me ? Operation Delta Blues (Helena Arkansas)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

No guns? Time to learn the dark art of the ninja.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

You might think I am joking but I am serious. First, using everyday items available to you in hand to hand combat and teaching simple techniques to your family is a start. Secondly, check your state for an air propelled device. Lewis and Clark used an air rifle to take game and exhibit during their explorations. I believe it was the Girandoni air rifle from around 1780 to the early 1800's. It was reported to have lethal combat ranges of 125 to 150 yards and actually used by the German military in those days. There are, of course, more modern and larger caliber rifles, and sufficiently powerful to take down deer and hogs, therefore as a defensive weapon could be very useful until you can get your rights back.


----------



## Hagalaz (Feb 8, 2020)

Look into bows & crossbows. Someone skilled with a longbow or a recurve bow can be a force to be reckoned with. Don't get me wrong, they aren't as good a a firearm, but you have to go with what you can get.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll take @Deebo and @RubberDuck on my team every day of the week and twice on Sundays!

Felons my ass, I call them boys Patriots! :vs_shake:


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

There are multiple air guns that are well above 600 FPS for small game or light defense, most places do not regulate these as weapons but rather adult toys.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'll take @Deebo and @RubberDuck on my team every day of the week and twice on Sundays!
> 
> Felons my ass, I call them boys Patriots! :vs_shake:


The only reason I'm not a felon is I never got caught.
I changed my ways in 1980.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only reason I'm not a felon is I never got caught.
> I changed my ways in 1980.


Your 'ways' aren't relevant. We're all felons, whether we know it or not.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only reason I'm not a felon is I never got caught.
> I changed my ways in 1980.


Confess your sins. What did ye do?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Confess your sins. What did ye do?


You don't want to be a accessory after the fact.. Deniability is gold

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And besides, it's nobody's damn business.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

NEVER ADMIT TO NOTHING. If i ever get arrested again, I wont answer one single question..
Cop - "whats your name" ME "LAWYER"
After I'm read my rights, i have the right to remain SILENT.
"Anything you say, can and will be used against you"! Sounds pretty F'ed up to me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Deebo said:


> NEVER ADMIT TO NOTHING. If i ever get arrested again, I wont answer one single question..
> Cop - "whats your name" ME "LAWYER"
> After I'm read my rights, i have the right to remain SILENT.
> "Anything you say, can and will be used against you"! Sounds pretty F'ed up to me.


That statement is intended for YOUR protection.
Yes, anything that slips your lips can be used against you, so they remind you of your ALREADY EXISTING rights so that you don't say something stupid to incriminate yourself.
You have the right to remain silent from first contact. Yes, they will arrest you and you'll get to deal with all that, but you are under no obligation to speak to anyone, and you have a right to legal representation from the onset.
They are called "Miranda rights" because the rights always existed, but in the Miranda case, they argued that people were not always aware of these rights. Now cops cite them to keep their case solid.

And yes... as any lawyer would say, ADMIT NOTHING.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> NEVER ADMIT TO NOTHING. If i ever get arrested again, I wont answer one single question..
> Cop - "whats your name" ME "LAWYER"
> After I'm read my rights, i have the right to remain SILENT.
> "Anything you say, can and will be used against you"! Sounds pretty F'ed up to me.


One of the training courses I took from our local county sheriff's department on self defense, had an hour long segment "How Not To Go To Jail."
There were many practical tips for after a shooting, including what you posted above. SAY NOTHING. VOLUNTEER NO INFORMATION. 
And that is BEFORE you have been read your rights.
These were police training officers running the class, and the Under Sheriff was sitting right next to me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> NEVER ADMIT TO NOTHING. If i ever get arrested again, I wont answer one single question..
> Cop - "whats your name" ME "LAWYER"
> After I'm read my rights, i have the right to remain SILENT.
> "Anything you say, can and will be used against you"! Sounds pretty F'ed up to me.


Well that might seem like a good idea but you will most likely eventually need to answer the book in questions..which is the first step of getting out. That information is just need to figure out who you are and such things. Nothing that can be used against a person. Where I worked we offered to let them answer the book in questions once a day. By day two or three they were ready to answer and get a call in to that lawyer to come spring em and tell Mama where he is at etc.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well that might seem like a good idea but you will most likely eventually need to answer the book in questions..which is the first step of getting out. That information is just need to figure out who you are and such things. Nothing that can be used against a person. Where I worked we offered to let them answer the book in questions once a day. By day two or three they were ready to answer and get a call in to that lawyer to come spring em and tell Mama where he is at etc.


I understand, my man @bigwheel, I'm just saying at the scene, or whatever. Yes, I will obviously give my name an tell them my lawyers name, at booking, to get word to my family.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> NEVER ADMIT TO NOTHING. If i ever get arrested again, I wont answer one single question..
> Cop - "whats your name" ME "LAWYER"
> After I'm read my rights, i have the right to remain SILENT.
> "Anything you say, can and will be used against you"! Sounds pretty F'ed up to me.


The last civilian shooting I was involved in was hell in the aftermath, was in 1971? I really try to put it out of my mind.

Went to court with felony charges,

the two guys I had the encounter with had records as long as your arm for assaults, armed robberies, GT auto.

Both were represented by a family picked lawyers in their absence,

claimed they were good guys just out looking for fun and a couple of drinks.

They had served prison time for charges a couple of times,

after a review of their history the case was dismissed, justifiable under provocation.

All started when they tried to jack my brothers brand new Thunderbird.

Got death threats from the family and friends I assume, no caller ID back then, calls would come in all hours of the night.

Kept my SP-1 and a 870 next to the bed loaded,

they would have had to break down two bedroom doors to get in, no climbing in my window, bedroom was on the third floor.

Got my LTC back right in the court building along with my S&W 39-2 before I walked out.


----------



## Ruger57 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flamethrower!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Move...


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Here in England it's almost impossible for anybody to get a gun, so we'll have to use cricket bats..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Prepper345 said:


> Black powder guns are legal to own but I believe the black powder is illegal for me to posses


I'd guess that gun cotton may be illegal for you to make to use in a black powder revolver or rifle. If not then it is a way to use a black powder rifle/revolver without using black powder.

alternatively air rifles are very powerful these days and can deter if not stop a home invasion. even a paintball gun....turned up to max velocity can be used to disable a person. Saw a fellow get his testical detached from a tuned up paintball gun.

well...didn't see the testical... er....I didn't look or anything....ah..... Well he shore screamed loud.....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is an odd post, since the OP deleted his initial post.

I committed a felonious act, according to the state, and I went to Court, with a jury.

Since it was all or nothing in my case, I was not about to throw myself on the tender mercies of the state.

I was found not guilty. I know that does not answer the question, but that is what I did. And the case is still on the books, with the verdict.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

54 Thompson









12ga diablo ML









44 cap and bal Remmington


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

We who stand for the 2nd amendment...risk felonies.....we need to know our recourse. its a good subject for prepper debate. In a SHTF situation...do I really care what is legal? No.
I will do what I must....cause a criminal doees not fear the laws....


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Don't even need a felon to lose firearms now days, that girl you dated last week can scream anything and you are screwed, the end. Hope you have few thousand to bail you out the mess.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Cross Bow with a scope.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Me to brother. Things that would interest alphabet agencies today.


rice paddy daddy said:


> The only reason I'm not a felon is I never got caught.
> I changed my ways in 1980.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wasp foam.



https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0080/2911/0336/products/12675267a_L_1024x1024_88a07a7b-438c-4e24-900a-15bc710683c5_1400x.jpg?v=1587375907





https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/pcAAAOSwhsVf1Bd1/s-l400.jpg


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Hell nowadays your better off just remaining a felon in possession of a firearm. The courts will go a lot easier on you if your just blatantly breaking the gun laws as opposed to someone who is trying to do things legally. 

I'm against all gun laws but the reason why they keep saying we need new one's is because they don't enforce the one's already on the books when it comes to criminals. 

But God forbid if I have a flash suppressor on my AR instead of a muzzle break I'm getting a felony charge. And don't get me started on "standard capacity" magazines........


----------



## lafleurclifford131 (10 mo ago)

RubberDuck said:


> Depending on your state probably but here in MI black powder guns are legal for felons to own. Even 6 shooters
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapata


you can buy high powered pellet rifle you can buy them on amazon you use a special compressor they do kill large game in Arkansas you hunt anything. But bear and when i say high power i mean 50 cal or a 30 cal 700 feet per second large pellets will cost a little over 1500 dollars with everything you need for it


----------



## Tremain (10 mo ago)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'd guess that gun cotton may be illegal for you to make to use in a black powder revolver or rifle. If not then it is a way to use a black powder rifle/revolver without using black powder.


You can do that? I was under the impression that using guncotton in a black powder firearm might ruin the gun?


----------

